# question about drill battery charger



## naturewoman (Nov 12, 2002)

I have a 14.4V charger for my ryobi drill. It has three lights on it ...yellow on the left with no text...green in the middle with text "fully charged"...red on the right with text "fast charge".

I bought my drill used from ryobi and it did not come with an owners manual. I have two batteries and one goes into fast charge mode almost immediately, when I plug it in...the other one doesn't. It just lights up the yellow and green light until it is fully charged, then the yellow light goes out.

Both batteries need to be replaced, as they aren't holding a charge very long any more, but I was wondering why they don't both go into fast charge mode. Does anyone know what that means?


----------



## farminghandyman (Mar 4, 2005)

https://www.customernation.com/pls/...r=5060&p_parm=PSHPP&p_subcategory=&p_product=

product information go down the menu and look up your tool and read the manual,

home page
http://www.ryobitools.com/

go to product support, and then that page above should be able to be found under product information,

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

more than likely this is the same situation as with yours even if it is not the same number,

it appears as if one battery is getting hot or the charger thinks it is hot and the other is not as hot, or it is defective.



> IMPORTANT INFORMATION FOR RECHARGING HOT BATTERIES USING CHARGER PART
> NUMBER 1400677
> When using your drill-driver continuously, the batteries in your battery pack will become hot. You should let a hot battery
> pack cool down for approximately 30 minutes before attempting to recharge. When the battery pack becomes discharged
> ...


----------



## naturewoman (Nov 12, 2002)

Thanks so much. I did not know I was supposed to let the batteries cool down before charging. I will do that from now on!


----------

